# How To Make Portable Program.



## yezeiyashein

Anyone can be tell to me, how to make portable program?


----------



## ferrija1

Usually, you can just copy the program folder to a USB key and run it on a different computer.

More information
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_application

A list of programs that may be optimized to run portably
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_portable_applications


----------



## JohnWill

Actually, unless it's a very simple application, it's not as simple as copying it to a USB drive. Most applications have registry entries, and/or files that were installed to the Windows folder which would be missing.


----------



## 1002richards

Hi,
Why not go to Portable Freeware at this link. There are discussions there on this very topic.
http://www.portablefreeware.com/all.php

I have found some progs here that really suit my needs.

Richard


----------

